# Have you ever dreamed about an SAS member?



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

Private poll


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Yes. About 5 have entered my dreams. One of the dream members once clogged up my profile page posting pages of (unsized) pictures that might interest me.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I've dreamed about the site, but not any specific members.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

No, never.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

I did!!!
And it was a pretty cool dream too. We had a really cool day together, and talked for hours on end and went to some nice places around Dublin. and then there was another day planned and I was all happy but then I woke up.

I put it down to a mixture of too much time talking to them that particular day and coffee before bed-time. But it was a really enjoyable dream all the same.

(made a nice change from dreaming aboot that damn billy-goat)


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes, ... nuff said.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ no! not nearly 'nuff! Spill it woman!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Definitely! I can't remember any off the top of my head, but you guys randomly creep into my dreams. Someone will be at a store or something, and I'll be all whatttt.


----------



## seastar (Mar 27, 2009)

Yes, last night for the first time.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Perhaps.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

One time. I even posted about it in a thread, but I don't remember what the dream was about anymore.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i remember having a dream about a member a few years ago when i just started posting (that member was an active poster but rarely comes around anymore). it was... interesting. 

i've had many dreams about another member but i'm not sure it counts since the first one was the night after i met that person so it wasn't like some internet person i've never seen before.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I had a dream where I had to choose between two girls. But the weird thing is that I had never really noticed the two girls here on SAS. It was pretty random.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

No. That's creepy. Why would I? :lol


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Yeah, quite a few. Infraction worthy content as well. They also know about it. :b


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

yes, ALOT! 

one of them knows because i told him, it was a weird dream :/


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

no, never, lol. Thats kinda difficult when I have no idea what anyone on here looks like, except for yeer avatars.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Nope, I usually dream about flying around like superman and traveling to other planets, no SASers involved.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I've dreamed of a couple of SASers. How creepy.


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

Nope. I don't know anyone well enough from here to dream about them.

(Now that I've said that, I'll probably have some weird dream tonight involving 10 of you, talking toasters, and maybe a llama who's wearing a dress.)


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

<--"_No, but I aspire to soon_ " LOL I had to pick that one.


----------



## NotRealName (Feb 28, 2010)

I don't as I don't know anybody here


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Um....


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Lol..
I looked at this thread yesterday and I haden't dreamed of any of you in here then,but when I went to sleep last night guess what happened?
Yes,I had a dream..ha ha..of several members here.And I haven't even seen them,but I knew that it was them  Can't remember much,but nothing bad.Just weird,but all my dreams are weird


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Nope


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I want to know who these "No, but I aspire to soon" people are. :b


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

darn this thread.... I've been doing it since I posted here... grrrrr.... to quote the song...."Get out of my dreams...... and into my life." Very nice dream though... :yes thanks.

edited to add - I wonder how many of you are wondering if it is you and why the heck and what I'm dreaming about hahahaha


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Teehee, yes. I've had sexual dreams about a couple of members and I also dreamt that a member died.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Teehee, yes. I've had sexual dreams about a couple of members and I also dreamt that a member died.


WTG dreamland - with the first one... hope it was a good dream  but wow, how sad for that other dream.... :no


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

caflme said:


> WTG dreamland - with the first one... hope it was a good dream  but wow, how sad for that other dream.... :no


Oh yeah, they were good dreams  Except the death one. I was very relieved when I woke up.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

tutliputli said:


> I was very relieved


Which type of dream are we talking about here???


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> Which type of dream are we talking about here???


The sexual ones of course :lol (only telling you what I know you want to hear, bahahahaha)

I just choked on my lunch after reading your signature. Thanks. Thanks A LOT.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i think i did have a dream of SAS though haha. im probably gonna have a dream soon. i have the most retarded dreams ever. haha,they never make sense.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Yep, sure have. No they don't know.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Teehee, yes. I've had sexual dreams about a couple of members and I also dreamt that a member died.


I had a dream i was pregnant with one members baby XD he knows who he is :sus


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I had an erotic dream about an SAS member recently. It threw me for a loop, though, because it wasn't someone I'd been (consciously) paying much attention to.


----------



## meowgirl (Aug 24, 2009)

Invisible_girl said:


> Lol..
> I looked at this thread yesterday and I haden't dreamed of any of you in here then,but when I went to sleep last night guess what happened?
> Yes,I had a dream..ha ha..of several members here.And I haven't even seen them,but I knew that it was them  Can't remember much,but nothing bad.Just weird,but all my dreams are weird


:lol Omg... the same thing happened to me! I read this thread, and I was like, that's kind of weird/bordline creepy lol:b...

Lo an behold, later that night I had a dream. It had, Roscoe and Tutliputli in it. He was playing his violin and tutli was beside him laughing, and they were on the street, and I was passing by walking somewhere (I don't really know where?) but it was only a small part of the dream. Hahahaha:b


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

Flow was in one of my dreams where she trapped me in a room and forced me to watch several hours of porn in an attempt to covert me to the Perv Rangers. Luckly I didn't crack even through the gay porn. I'm not even joking. This actually happened lol.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

meowgirl said:


> :lol Omg... the same thing happened to me! I read this thread, and I was like, that's kind of weird/bordline creepy lol:b...
> 
> Lo an behold, later that night I had a dream. It had, Roscoe and Tutliputli in it. He was playing his violin and tutli was beside him laughing, and they were on the street, and I was passing by walking somewhere (I don't really know where?) but it was only a small part of the dream. Hahahaha:b


Haha, wow! I feel honoured!


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah, I dreamed that I was talking to someone in the chatroom once - don't remember who it was, though I remember being really scared of making a fool of myself, hehe.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

No, but that is pretty funny to read all the comments! And who would of guessed so many SAS dreamers!?


----------



## meowgirl (Aug 24, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Haha, wow! I feel honoured!


:b It was that violin thread I think that did it. I read it right before going to sleep


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

yes, only the other night


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

_I have not yet, but if some hottie would like to come into my dreams I will welcome them_


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

I don't think so, at least none that I can remember. It's probably because all you've got to work with is posts and a still picture at most. Maybe if I spent more time here and went to the chat rooms....


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

no...lol


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

No, lol. That would be weird.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

A few have randomly appeared in my dreams, it's not weird, I would be worried if someone did not have strange dreams. Can't control what your subconcious does with information lol.


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

Its kinda weird considering I dont really know anybody from this website in person. I never got to tell you that I love your doggy do, Ospi.


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

trancediva88 said:


> _I have not yet, but if some hottie would like to come into my dreams I will welcome them_


Count me in.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

hehe, well even seeing avatars is enough really. Oh and thanks, he's a real charmer with the ladies wearing that bob.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I dreamed about Tweedy the other night!!!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I have a couple of times. No idea who or what was involved (or even how they appeared since most people here are text only...), but I've definitely had a few SAS dreams.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

If someone wants me to reserve them a spot in my upcoming dream session feel free to pm me your name, age and at least 4 photos, preferable in colour.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

tutliputli said:


> I dreamed about Tweedy the other night!!!


Tutli strikes again! :yes

Tweeds said she feels violated, But in a good way!


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

No, I haven't had a dream about sas members - although I do have random strange and sometimes scary dreams (so much so, that when I wake up, it can effect me for the rest of the day!).


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> Tutli strikes again! :yes
> 
> Tweeds said she feels violated, But in a good way!


:b I wonder what dream Tweedy looks like? hee hee


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

Yeah, I actually read this thread and then the next night I had a dream about two members on here, both very attractive guys :yes It was a good dream haha


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I know right Sara - it was the power of suggestion... I've had a few since this thread was started...


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

caflme said:


> I know right Sara - it was the power of suggestion... I've had a few since this thread was started...


I have created a monster!!!  :b


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

I haven't.:blank Well maybe I have but I just don't know; I can never remember my dreams dammit!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> Tutli strikes again! :yes
> 
> Tweeds said she feels violated, But in a good way!


Is this true Tweedy? :cry :b



Tweedy said:


> :b I wonder what dream Tweedy looks like? hee hee


Ok, I hope I don't creep you out even more by telling you this, but you asked! You had mid-brown hair, bright blue eyes and reeeeeally tanned skin. You looked kinda like a surfer girl. I don't remember much but we were on some kind of top secret mission. And FYI, the dream WAS NOT SEXUAL. Mkay? :b


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

tutliputli said:


> And FYI, the dream WAS TOTALLY SEXUAL and YUMMY. Mkay? :b


I fixed that fer ya!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> I fixed that fer ya!


 I'm totally going to get you back for this!


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

tutliputli said:


> Is this true Tweedy? :cry :b
> 
> Ok, I hope I don't creep you out even more by telling you this, but you asked! You had mid-brown hair, bright blue eyes and reeeeeally tanned skin. You looked kinda like a surfer girl. I don't remember much but we were on some kind of top secret mission. And FYI, the dream WAS NOT SEXUAL. Mkay? :b


Hee hee hee! You were on the right track until you got to the tanned skin!!! No I wasn't creeped out at all, lol! But yay for top secret missions!!! :boogie


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Yes, but he's my boyfriend, so it's not surprising. :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Yes but I didn't meet them on here so maybe it doesn't count.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I had my first dream about a member here last night. It was slightly morbid. I was sitting in a small store that had been converted into a classroom with some former high school classmates. Two people in front of me were talking about how _____ had died the past night in his sleep. I was shocked and started to question them about it, when two guys in business suits walked in and asked me to step outside. As I began to follow them I remembered that ____ had left a suitcase containing some of his personal belongings underneath the desk I had been sitting in, and I grabbed it and walked outside. It was nightime and we were standing on the sidewalk. I asked one of the guys "are you sure it's him? I don't see how he could die so suddenly". Then I opened up the case, found a picture of ____ and handed it to the guy. He said "yeah, that's him. It's a real shame too, he was so young. His family is really torn up about it. At least he died in his sleep and didn't have to suffer". At that point I started walking back to the classroom and began crying. When I got back to the desk I had been sitting in, the kid who I questioned in the beginning slid up close to me and whispered in my ear "don't act like you give a ****" Then I picked up the desk and beat him to death with it. 

It was weird, and more vivid than my usual dreams.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I thought I'd dredge this thread up because I had my first SAS dream last night.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Twice this past week, same girl =X


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes, last night, and in it she was a sociopathic skull-collecting mathematician. So hot.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Yes once again. Same person as before.


----------



## mixolydian (May 23, 2009)

I dreamed about ospi once, scary.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

MichaelWesten said:


> I can't believe this many people actually dream about other people on here.


Exactly.

our hidden love is better :yes:clap

Those wee clappy hands dont mean anything.

It was just friendship


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Its ok. i'm back.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I want your skulls.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

:b


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I definitely have.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Maybe, maybe not.


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

haha, yes I have, way to draw me in an admit something I'd rather not.

It was more like weaving a thread into a conversation than anything really interesting. 
Funny, in one case the person I was talking to doesn't even have an avatar, I think I just imagined the name in that blue font, haha. My dreams are never that clear though, mostly I just forget them.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Nope, not yet anyway.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I had another one last night of a long-term member. It turned out he was in a wheelchair.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

On the odd occasion, yes I have


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I think I have dreamt of a couple of gals from here at one stage or another. But one in particular more so now than before.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Also one dude in particular (he may know who he is way up there in the land of beavers and tim bits) I have dreamt of heading off to a metal gig with. :lol


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I keep on dreaming of this SAS member who has gone away and I want to come back but never ends up doing so. It's a sad, hopeless dream.


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

you forgot to include those people with more than 2 and less than 6, what _shall_ they do? haha I think its skewing your results :b


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Why Whale, what an interesting poll you made...

(Yes)


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

yes


----------



## Typical Guy (Mar 30, 2009)

Yes, I've dreamed about a couple of SAS members. But it was a long time ago and hasn't happened since.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Guilty.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Not that I know of. I rarely remember my dreams.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I had a dream the other night that me and Perfectionist were in elementary school eating lunch and I stole her chicken nuggets. Then she cried. I'm unsure of the deeper meaning. :sus


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

odd_one_out said:


> I had another one last night of a long-term member. It turned out he was in a wheelchair.


Did you put him in that wheelchair? :um


----------



## Lumi (Aug 21, 2010)

No. I am new.

But former forums, yes. Dreams and dreams...


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I have recently, I just can't seem to remember who it was though, oh well.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

yeah you know who you are...it sure was steamy dream lol..


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Last night was a random dream that started out great but had an awkward ending =\ 




Also, why is Logan permabanned?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I dreamt about an old member Clenched_Fist. Nothing indecent. She was staring in a SA documentary/TV program.

(I feel comfortable admitting that now that I see Logan X is permabanned. He knows who she is.)

(Actually, some other older members may remember her. Oh well.)


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Nope, I usually dream about flying around like superman and traveling to other planets, no SASers involved.


I get dreams of flying to. Usually I will be hovering in mid air around 50 to 100 metres above the ground, then I quickly fall to the earth, then right before I hit the ground, usually around 5 metres, I start to float in mid air and then sail around just like a kite. But I haven't travelled to any planets, and no I have not dreamed about any members on this forum.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Mercurochrome said:


> I dreamt about an old member Clenched_Fist. Nothing indecent. She was staring in a SA documentary/TV program.
> 
> (I feel comfortable admitting that now that I see Logan X is permabanned. He knows who she is.)
> 
> (Actually, some other older members may remember her. Oh well.)


Uhhh..


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Uh... no.

/me makes a beeline for the SAS picture thread....


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Nope


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

not yet


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Daydreams? Sure.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

MichaelWesten said:


> I can't believe this many people actually dream about other people on here.


Why are you so surprised? Do you look down your nose at people who do?


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Nope. I guess you guys just aren't that important to me.


----------

